# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grande Scandinavia

## helatros68

Αφιξη του Grande Scandinavia,κατασκευης 2001, στον Πειραια στις 28.1.2010.

grande scandinavia 28.1.2010.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Grande Scandinavia*
Πριν  λίγο στο στενό του Καφηρέα

DSC_0032.jpg

IMO:9220615
Ολικό Μήκος: 182μ
Πλάτος:33μ
DWT:18440t

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωραία φώτο ωραία βαπόρια αυτά,αν επιτρέπεται η φώτο από που βγήκε??

----------


## leo85

To GRANDE SCANDINAVIA στις 12:00 σήμερα που έφευγε από τη Δραπετσώνα.

GRANDE SCANDINAVIA 9-03-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραία φώτο ωραία βαπόρια αυτά,αν επιτρέπεται η φώτο από που βγήκε??


 Ωραία τα αυτοκινητάδικα γενικά ή τα συγκεκριμένα σαν αυτό;
Γιατί καραβολατρικά δεν λένε...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GRANDE SCANDINAVIA όπως φαινόταν απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 15-04-2013 ανάμεσα στη Ψυτάλλεια και τον Πειραιά.

GRANDE SCANDINAVIA 01 15-04-2013.jpg

----------

